# Ryan 'Fluff' Bruce Beard Combers - Signature Pickups



## vent187 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've searched the forum, but couldn't find anything on these pickups released last year. 

They sound good on paper and sound good in the 2 videos available on YouTube. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 23, 2014)

I know Drewsif Stalin has a set and did a few demos with it. Besides that I dunno anyone else who has them.


----------



## Watty (Jan 23, 2014)

This obsession with "beard" needs to die. That said, it's cool that he's got an endorsement deal for his work on youtube.


----------



## narad (Jan 23, 2014)

:: puts on cranky old man suspenders ::

Back in my day, you got endorsement deals for being a well-respected _musician_. Your band needed to drop their debut album _prior_ to getting an endorsement. If you were a gear reviewer, you didn't get an endorsement, and if you were a company that sells less than 20 guitars a year, you didn't give any.


----------



## vent187 (Jan 24, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> I know Drewsif Stalin has a set and did a few demos with it. Besides that I dunno anyone else who has them.



Yes, I've seen his demo on YouTube. But his mixes always sound banging so it's hard to judge. Haven't come across any detailed reviews on this set.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 22, 2014)

Just stumbled upon this while researching into these pickups.
Drewsif Stalin did a video for them when I guess Fluff sent him a pair.

I'm always weary of the quality of these tiny, unknown companies.
Seems kind of dull though...the pickups sound exactly like a ripoff Duncan SH-5.


----------



## Whammy (May 22, 2014)

Don't want to be that guy but am I the only one who found that video demo boring 

I mean for the heavy section with full distortion he's only playing power chords (not including the extra layer smothered in effects). Boring to watch, boring to listen and it doesn't exactly display what the pickups can do.

Maybe I'm being a little harsh but considering they are his own signature pickups I would expect more from someone who pretty much reviews gear 
I'm not looking for shred. Just a bit of diversity. Even another, but different heavy riff would have been good to see.

But they are his pickups and I guess playing steady power chords are pretty important to him so they obviously fulfil that roll well.
I wouldn't be interested in these. I have no need for the comb and I don't play power chords much


----------



## JamesM (May 22, 2014)

narad said:


> :: puts on cranky old man suspenders ::
> 
> Back in my day, you got endorsement deals for being a well-respected _musician_. Your band needed to drop their debut album _prior_ to getting an endorsement. If you were a gear reviewer, you didn't get an endorsement, and if you were a company that sells less than 20 guitars a year, you didn't give any.



I agree. However, a new product on the market is never a bad thing.


----------



## Sleazy_D (May 22, 2014)

Well shit, anybody can be a reviewer based on that video.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (May 22, 2014)

This guy's videos don't even sound good. His channel must be based entirely on 'beard hype'. Sounds like he's taken all of the balls out of his tone; it's weak and lacking in bass.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 22, 2014)

Man, I necrobumped this shit and now everyone is commenting on it.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 22, 2014)

Fluff said on his ask.fm that the Beardcombers sound basically like the Juggernauts but with a bass boost and a slight treble cut. And the Unshavens have a bit more midrange bite with the covers.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (May 22, 2014)

hmmm...curious how they happen to sound just like the newest and greatest release by BK? 
More clips needed


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 22, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> Fluff said on his ask.fm that the Beardcombers sound basically like the Juggernauts but with a bass boost and a slight treble cut. And the Unshavens have a bit more midrange bite with the covers.



This is a joke, right? Literally sounds like a ripoff Duncan SH-5 (Custom) in the bridge and SH-1 ('59) in the neck. Spot-on rip of two classic ("doesn't take too much to get this sound") pickups.


----------



## narad (May 23, 2014)

crankyrayhanky said:


> hmmm...curious how they happen to sound just like the newest and greatest release by BK?



Newest and newest release, at any rate.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (May 23, 2014)

crankyrayhanky said:


> hmmm...curious how they don't happen to sound just like the newest release by BK?
> No more clips needed



Fixed. ^


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 23, 2014)

*raises hands in innocence*

Not my words! Hey Fluff, before i buy your Beardcomber 7s, would you please explain to me the key sonic differences between those and and Juggs? Thanks! awesome vids btw lovin the FAQ&#39;s | ask.fm/RiffsAndBeards


----------



## swedishfish (May 26, 2014)

These came out before the juggs.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 27, 2014)

swedishfish said:


> These came out before the juggs.



The question was asked recently, and the person asked Fluff to compare the BCs with the Juggs.


----------



## 4Eyes (May 27, 2014)

narad said:


> :: puts on cranky old man suspenders ::
> 
> Back in my day, you got endorsement deals for being a well-respected _musician_. Your band needed to drop their debut album _prior_ to getting an endorsement. If you were a gear reviewer, you didn't get an endorsement, and if you were a company that sells less than 20 guitars a year, you didn't give any.


back in the day, there wasn't internet and YT, two most powerful tools that shape market today. so today, everybody who put quality, video reviews regularly online and has some fan base (meaning is respected by fellow youtubers who are able to recognize the tiniest differences in sound in that YT compressed audio) is interesting enough for companies who sale gear, guitars, accessories...etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2014)

Plus, Fastback doesn't seem like THE most famous brand out there, so publicity, via endorsement, would help their cause.


----------



## FIXXXER (May 27, 2014)

Whammy said:


> Don't want to be that guy but am I the only one who found that video demo boring
> 
> I mean for the heavy section with full distortion he's only playing power chords (not including the extra layer smothered in effects). Boring to watch, boring to listen and it doesn't exactly display what the pickups can do.
> 
> ...



+1

he is boring, his music is boring, this whole beard thing is boring, 
boring dude is boring


----------



## patata (May 27, 2014)

BKP Juggernauts,beards,Misha Mansoor,Drewsif Stalin.

We are one ''Blackmachine'' away from the ultimate djent thread.

Ok pickups,didn't fancy them enough.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 27, 2014)

FIXXXER said:


> +1
> 
> he is boring, his music is boring, this whole beard thing is boring,
> boring dude is boring



The channel is for people who are more into gear and modification. The music is not the point of the videos. I like it just to have an opinion on something that is based on so much experience with other gear. Plus his FAQ Monday and Beard Files videos pose interesting questions. Also I learned home recording from him. 

To each their own, I guess


----------



## Whammy (May 27, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> The channel is for people who are more into gear and modification. The music is not the point of the videos.



I was listening to the video strictly from the point of view of hearing what the pickups could do. In other words what the gear could do.
The music to me means nothing.
I don't want a super mixed track with awesome riff after riff.
It would be a bonus if the music was awesome but I watched the video to see what the pickup could do in a real world sense. Unfortunately what I saw was a very bland demonstration of his pickups.

From the video I have no idea what they are capable of.
For example...

Distorted tone bridge pickup:


 How do they sound on the low B? They are 7-string pickups after all.


 How do they sound with big chords? I don't mean power chords.


 How do they sound with faster single note playing?
 That's not a lot to ask for and I am sure would be relevant to a lot of people.
I could ask way more questions regarding the neck and splitting the pickups.

My point is it's a bad demo *especially* for someone who claims their channel is for people who are into gear.
It's even worse considering they are his own signature pickups. Putting in a bit more effort would only benefit him. Maybe he doesn't care about the pickups


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 27, 2014)

Whammy said:


> I was listening to the video strictly from the point of view of hearing what the pickups could do. In other words what the gear could do.
> The music to me means nothing.
> I don't want a super mixed track with awesome riff after riff.
> It would be a bonus if the music was awesome but I watched the video to see what the pickup could do in a real world sense. Unfortunately what I saw was a very bland demonstration of his pickups.
> ...



I'll admit now that I watch the video again that it was a bit strange he didn't play some non-reamped riffs out of the mix and didn't provide DIs. The vid is a bit old though. He does that with all the pickup vids now (including today's review of the Railhammer pickups).


----------



## FIXXXER (May 27, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> The channel is for people who are more into gear and modification. The music is not the point of the videos. I like it just to have an opinion on something that is based on so much experience with other gear. Plus his FAQ Monday and Beard Files videos pose interesting questions. Also I learned home recording from him.
> 
> To each their own, I guess



i know his channel is not about music primarily but the rest seems not that
great either tbh. maybe it's just his kind that reminds me of other 
people i just can't stand, people who celebrate themselves way to much
without giving any results that would justify it.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 27, 2014)

FIXXXER said:


> i know his channel is not about music primarily but the rest seems not that
> great either tbh. maybe it's just his kind that reminds me of other
> people i just can't stand, people who celebrate themselves way to much
> without giving any results that would justify it.



That's actually what I like about him. He's just a regular dude. I can't stand that about Ola and The Tone King, they both just come off as assholes to me.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 27, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> That's actually what I like about him. He's just a regular dude. I can't stand that about Ola and The Tone King, they both just come off as assholes to me.



Ola is actually a really nice dude. I've chatted with him a few times on facebook about pickups and he is always very kind and responsive. The Tone King can barely play guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I can't stand that about Ola and The Tone King, they both just come off as assholes to me.









Ola and TTK are FAR from assholes. They're extremely humble and quite kind people. 

My biggest gripe with TTK, though, is that he isn't a good player and his tone is always terrible. 

I love Bruce, trust me, but claiming that Ola and TTK are assholes is a load of horse crap.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 27, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> Ola is actually a really nice dude. I've chatted with him a few times on facebook about pickups and he is always very kind and responsive. The Tone King can barely play guitar



I'm sure he is. I'm sure Jeff Loomis is too but I think he's an asshole for some reason as well 

Maybe I just don't like guys with long blonde hair...... 

I actually think i just like watching guys have fun doing what they do. Ola just seems like he's doing a job in his videos and doesn't enjoy it. I dunno. Personal preference, anyway...

Here's another vid of the BCs:


----------



## Watty (May 27, 2014)

Whammy said:


> Maybe he doesn't care about the pickups



He called them "BeardCombers," I think it's safe to say he never cared about the product.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ola and TTK are FAR from assholes. They're extremely humble and quite kind people.



Lumping Ola and TTK into the same category is tantamount to blasphemy. The former is a respected musician, endorsed artist with signature gear, producer, etc. while the latter seems to be a rich enthusiast with too much time and an overblown ego on his hands.

Edit: Yes, I hate the guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 27, 2014)

Read the 2nd part of what I said. I agreed with you.  The Tone King IS a nice dude, just not a good player nor does he have an ear for tone.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 27, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Read the 2nd part of what I said. I agreed with you.  The Tone King IS a nice dude, just not a good player nor does he have an ear for tone.



Read the second part of what I said lol (the comment with the vid). I'm sure Ola and TTK (and now I lumped Loomis in there, let the shitstorm begin) are all nice guys.


----------



## mongey (May 27, 2014)

Fluffs demos are all a bit samey to me but I will say when I got my recto 5 or so years ago he was a regular at the boogie board and he always seemed helpful and cool when asking for help 

does he deserve a siganture set ? who can say these days. gear demos seem as big buisness as gear itself . I dont think the old rules apply


----------



## C-PIG (May 31, 2014)

the tone king seems like a really nice guy but man he needs to change his name , hes an awful player and his tone, no matter what hes playing through, is horrendous.


----------



## mp3357 (May 31, 2014)

mongey said:


> Fluffs demos are all a bit samey to me but I will say when I got my recto 5 or so years ago he was a regular at the boogie board and he always seemed helpful and cool when asking for help
> 
> does he deserve a siganture set ? who can say these days. gear demos seem as big buisness as gear itself . I dont think the old rules apply



I'll second this, he was always immensely helpful at the boogie board. With that said I am not the biggest fan of the tones he dials in but I can see why they work for him


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm pickup shopping and still can't find anything more on this line...does anyone have this set? It seems to have fallen off the radar


----------



## indreku (Oct 31, 2014)

hi, 
yes I have a set of them in my main stage 6 string guitar(soon a late NGD) and friend does have a set in his 7 string.
To me they sound quite good, and the main thing is that they can handle drop G.
I do play with also bareknuckle, and I say that yes knuckles are better, but they aren't far behind.
I cannot say nothing about the comparison to juggernauts, because haven't had the opportunity to try them out - but I do have black hawks and aftermaths and did a AB test, and yes they are full of chuggs and Djents, and in now way they are lower quality or inferior, specially if you consider the price difference( you get a full set for the price of one knuckle). Sound wise more bassy than aftermaths, less bassy then blackhawks, less drive orientated, more on to the keeping the sound clean even in heavy drive.
I had the nazgul/sentient(have sold them) set in my main guitar and I liked the beardcombers more.


----------

